# What Game Needs a Remake?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I was thinking of old games, and how cool they could be with today's graphics and better quality all around, like storytelling and voice-acting.

Bucky O'Hare was the first thought I had. It'd be great. People love Ratchet & Clank and Jak & Daxter and Sonic, so... Yay, nay?




Totally could be a hit. Again.

Wizards and Warriors. Since PS4/XBox1 are getting a Gauntlet reboot/remake, then why not this classic? I preferred the second, Ironsword: W&W 2, here's the longplay. Skip around and see the fun that could be made into a fun sword-and-sorcery game.





Altered Beast is a must! It was already remade in the early 2000s, but it never left Europe because it was such a terrible game, I guess.





Earthworm Jim. He's in need of a big comeback, imho.








Such great characters. Very diverse and weird. Great universe. Has to be remade.

Wild 9, from the creators of Earthworm Jim, was this sleeper-hit. You wielded a gauntlet that could grab things and throw them or slam them and it was just a great game.





What're you guys' thoughts on my remakes? Yay or nay?

Also--a major also--what're your choices for a remake or remakes?


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Resident Evil 2. If ANY game needs and deserves a remake, it's this. If they remade this the same way they did the original, that would be one hell of a game. And it would definitely sell. I don't know how they haven't done it yet. I'd actually prefer a remake of 2 before a new installation in the series. 

Final Fantasy VII deserves one, but at the same time, something about the way it is now is just classic and nostalgic. If it gets a remake one day, I'll be pretty stoked for it. If not, it's no big deal. Although, with everybody having big HD TVs now, a remake would probably be a good idea, as the game looks pretty bad on today's TVs.

Final Fantasy VI. Sure, we got the iOS port that was basically just a glossed-over port of the original, but it deserves a full-blown remake. If they remade it the way they did FFIV for the PSP, that would be awesome.

I also wouldn't mind seeing the first three Super Mario Bros games remade with the same graphics of today's New Super Mario Bros graphics. It's not a big thing, but if they ever did that, for whatever reason, I'd buy it.

And it's not a remake, but I want an HD port of Final Fantasy XII, like they did with FFX. FFXII is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's recent, but Fallout New Vegas. Good game, terrible engine, bug-ridden.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm...

- Gunstar Heroes (MegaDrive/Genesis)
- ******* Rampage (PC)
- Golden Axe (Arcade)
- The Last Blade (Neo-Geo)
- Shenmue (Dreamcast)


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Tomb Raider 1-3 needs to be remade. 

I think everyone wants a smoother looking Majoras mask too . There was some ongoing mod which remastered the game in HD. Was a modded rom I think. Really messed with the resolutions though, looked weird. 

I agree with the resident evil remakes, they need to go back to that. I'm sure there was a remake of resident evil one...Back on gamecube? Regardless I want a modern resident evil game that isn't a let down, or there will be trouble. :bat


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

System Shock 2
Demon's Crest
Battletoads
Diablo 2
The Bouncer
Freelancer
Mechwarrior
Warcraft
Fallout. And i'm not talking about a ****ty empty world fps. I want an old school top down fallout game.
A 2d Metroid game.
Jet Force Gemini
Double Dragon. Not garbage like neon.
MDK
Vagrant Story

i know i'm forgetting some lol. I'll feel bad thinking about them later.



JustThisGuy said:


> Wizards and Warriors. Since PS4/XBox1 are getting a Gauntlet reboot/remake, then why not this classic? I preferred the second, Ironsword: W&W 2, here's the longplay. Skip around and see the fun that could be made into a fun sword-and-sorcery game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely yes to these two. Especially Earthworm Jim. Imagine a nice 2d sequel with Rayman origin like graphics. It would be so awesome.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chrono Cross


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh Dae su said:


> I think everyone wants a smoother looking Majoras mask too . There was some ongoing mod which remastered the game in HD. Was a modded rom I think. Really messed with the resolutions though, looked weird.


Are you aware of the Majora's Mask 3DS coming up next month? Unless you are, and you mean even smoother than what this remake will be. In which case, don't mind me. :b

But I would love a Majora's Mask remake for consoles. Same with Ocarina of Time. Especially Ocarina of Time, actually. I'm not big on handhelds and I don't know why Nintendo seems to focus so much on handhelds.

And by the way, that remake of Resident Evil for the GameCube is getting a full HD remaster for current consoles and PC, which comes out tomorrow, actually. Based on screenshots, it looks nice.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet moto
Shadow of the colossus (its perfect the way it is..but why not since well never get the last guardian)
Twisted metal 2
Rainbow six


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

The Mass Effect trilogy - I know, I know but imagine better loading times, no pop ups, more densely populated planets, sharper graphics, a bigger universe and coherent writing. 

I'd ditch my Assari playmate for it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

- Gears of War 1's and Gears of War 2's competitive multiplayer component. A Gears of War with proper netcode, playlist, polish, and balancing would be a blast. 


- Downhill Domination. DD with 8th gen graphics and an online feature would be sweet.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Lone Drifter said:


> - Golden Axe (Arcade)


LOL I had Golden Axe on PC and used to play it with my brother, but it would freeze and crash whenever we reached Death Adder. I need a remake just to finally complete the game. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

HarrySachz said:


> Resident Evil 2. If ANY game needs and deserves a remake, it's this. If they remade this the same way they did the original, that would be one hell of a game. And it would definitely sell. I don't know how they haven't done it yet. I'd actually prefer a remake of 2 before a new installation in the series.
> 
> Final Fantasy VII deserves one, but at the same time, something about the way it is now is just classic and nostalgic. If it gets a remake one day, I'll be pretty stoked for it. If not, it's no big deal. Although, with everybody having big HD TVs now, a remake would probably be a good idea, as the game looks pretty bad on today's TVs.
> 
> ...


A lot of people want Final Fantasy remakes, but I disagree with any and all. They're perfect the way they are. I loved that Square-Enix trolled fans by making a FFVII trailer, as if there was going to be a remake.



Lone Drifter said:


> Hmm...
> 
> - Gunstar Heroes (MegaDrive/Genesis)
> - ******* Rampage (PC)
> ...


 I vaguely remember ******* Ramage, but do remember having fun with it.

Gunstar Heroes makes sense. I have no stake in The Last Blade, but rebooting it like Killer Instinct and Mortal Kombat could be cool, if it's a good fighter.



Oh Dae su said:


> Tomb Raider 1-3 needs to be remade.
> 
> I think everyone wants a smoother looking Majoras mask too . There was some ongoing mod which remastered the game in HD. Was a modded rom I think. Really messed with the resolutions though, looked weird.
> 
> I agree with the resident evil remakes, they need to go back to that. I'm sure there was a remake of resident evil one...Back on gamecube? Regardless I want a modern resident evil game that isn't a let down, or there will be trouble. :bat


 The original Tomb Raider is gone and past, we've moved on to greener pastures. Plus, the first already had a remake with Tomb Raider: Anniversary.

I didn't like Majora's Mask. But don't think it needs a reboot.

Is Resident Evil 0 also being ported to other consoles? And what consoles are getting the Gamecube remake?



Scrub-Zero said:


> System Shock 2
> Demon's Crest
> Battletoads
> Diablo 2
> ...


Right? I never got into Rayman, but yea, I get what you mean about keeping it side-scrolling.

I think Ghosts N'Goblins needs rebooted before Demon's Crest, to be honest.
Battletoads and Double Dragon are GREAT choices! I was thinking of those when I was making this thread. (Sidenote: I actually kind of like Neon. :blank )

MDK would be a good remake.

Like I said earlier about the FF games, Vagrant story should be left alone. Graphics are dated, but it's still very fun. A game I need to finish, actually.



dead24 said:


> Chrono Cross


Again, like FF and Vagrant Story. If it's not broke...

But you know, if that's what you guys want, then that's what you guys want. *shrug*

They're remaking Doom, Gauntlet, and something else that escapes me at the moment.

Comix Zone would be an interesting choice to reboot, imo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Right? I never got into Rayman, but yea, I get what you mean about keeping it side-scrolling.
> 
> I think Ghosts N'Goblins needs rebooted before Demon's Crest, to be honest.
> Battletoads and Double Dragon are GREAT choices! I was thinking of those when I was making this thread. (Sidenote: I actually kind of like Neon. :blank )
> ...


Oh i never played Rayman either. I just gave it as an example because it's a very pretty 2d game

Didn't they reboot the series with Ultimate ghost n goblins on psp? I haven't played it yet. Looks like 3d crap to me anyway lol.

You liked neon, seriously? :b

A new MDK game would really be great. They should even add Earth worm Jim as a secret playable character


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Crash and Spyro trilogies completely re-made in the same way OoT and MM are for the 3DS.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh i never played Rayman either. I just gave it as an example because it's a very pretty 2d game
> 
> Didn't they reboot the series with Ultimate ghost n goblins on psp? I haven't played it yet. Looks like 3d crap to me anyway lol.
> 
> ...


Neon was fun(ny). I enjoyed it's brevity. It's leveling up was tedious, but I beat it a few times. Could not play it on hardest difficulty. First time I fought Skullmageddon, who's the humor of the game. It's tough, I just needed more tapes. But I beat it enough, I guess. No need to return to it.

I'm surprised Sega hasn't given Super Smash Bros. Earthworm Jim in their lineup of characters, like they did Sonic. Then again, who really owns Earthworm Jim? Virgin or Sega or Shiny? That could be why we haven't seen him in a while. Virgin and Shiny have been sleeping companies, and Sega may not care to cut through the red tape with moolah b/c the demand for the character isn't there. :/


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd like to see Goldeneye (Better than Goldeneye: Re-loaded, which I didn't like) and Perfect Dark remade.

And a sequal to Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd appreciate a silent hill remake that isn't garbage.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

This is more of a personal and biased-due-to-childhood answer, but I'd like to see Donkey Kong 64 given the Ocarina of Time treatment.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Estillum said:


> I'd appreciate a silent hill remake that isn't garbage.


Silent Hills is coming out, and it look like either a revamp or a reboot. Not sure. Was Shattered Memories not good? I wanted to play that.

Love the avatar, by the by. Still my favorite Silent Hill. 2, that is.

-----------------------





 Could be remade into a bloody hack-n-slash with hardly a story and I'd be happy, a la Splatterhouse.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Custom Robo. The franchise has 5 games, but only the last two were released outside of Japan. The last game was for the DS and released in 2007. It's a series of fighting robot games where you try to find the best equipment. They could make a 3DS Custom Robo game and make good use out of Streetpass.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Pokemon Snap. That sounds like it would go perfect with the Wii U. Maybe not a remake, rather a new sequel.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Rock n Roll Racing
King of the Monsters
Secret of Evermore
Homeworld
Act Raiser
Startropics
River city ransom
Trojan
The Guardian Legend


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

HarrySachz said:


> Are you aware of the Majora's Mask 3DS coming up next month? Unless you are, and you mean even smoother than what this remake will be. In which case, don't mind me. :b
> 
> But I would love a Majora's Mask remake for consoles. Same with Ocarina of Time. Especially Ocarina of Time, actually. I'm not big on handhelds and I don't know why Nintendo seems to focus so much on handhelds.
> 
> And by the way, that remake of Resident Evil for the GameCube is getting a full HD remaster for current consoles and PC, which comes out tomorrow, actually. Based on screenshots, it looks nice.


Yeah, I heard they were doing a remake for the DS but I don't want to play it on a handheld console if I'm honest. I don't own a 3DS either currently, didn't plan on investing in one anytime soon haha.

Oh yeah! I forgot about the resident evil remake being so soon. Maybe that's why I mentioned it. I remember seeing it on steam. Complete dopey moment, I look forward to it.



JustThisGuy said:


> The original Tomb Raider is gone and past, we've moved on to greener pastures. Plus, the first already had a remake with Tomb Raider: Anniversary.


I didn't really play as much tomb raider 1 as 2. My childhood is with tomb raider 2 haha. I really liked those games and after returning to it now, the controls have aged so badly. I'd love to just play the game smoothly without feeling like the controls are not responsive.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Crisis in the Kremlin.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon, this game needs a remake and a sequel.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The first three Spyro games as well.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Resident Evil
GTA V
The Last Of Us Remastered 
Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Gungrave deserves a reboot, imo.







Scrub-Zero said:


> Rock n Roll Racing
> *King of the Monsters*
> Secret of Evermore
> Homeworld
> ...


 Holy crap, yes! Great beat'em up. Bayou Billy could be some good fun too.

And I also agree with your King of the Monsters. That or Primal Rage. OR! War of the Monsters, which had to have inspired the Twisted Metal team to make. I'd be up for another Rampage game, too. So many deserve a good polishing with the new graphics consoles and PCs have now.



Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Resident Evil
> GTA V
> The Last Of Us Remastered
> Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition


Those are brand-spanking new, dude. Plus, Resident Evil already has a Gamecube remake and they're making another for PS4/XB1, so... Wish fulfilled.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Those are brand-spanking new, dude. Plus, Resident Evil already has a Gamecube remake and they're making another for PS4/XB1, so... Wish fulfilled.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


>


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Haha, classic :')


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sin said:


> Crash Bandicoot


I agree with this. He hasn't had a game since PS2. 2 or 4 cancellations for a Crash Bandicoot sequel for PS3, but Sony said he and Jack & Daxter aren't off the table. Same goes for Naughty Dog. Which I'm not sure how to take that. Sequel or reboot. I could see a sequel for Jak & Daxter, but for Crash? If it's a sequel, it'd have to be a revamp/refresher kind of saga reboot. 'Cause it's been a while. And I've only played the first two. But good choice.



Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Haha, classic :')


Heh. Nice Wolfcastle meme.  I honestly haven't seen that before. And thanks for bein' a sport and taking a ribbing.

------------

Mystery Mansion, with a Day of the Tentacle sequel. I kind of don't want to touch the perfection that is Day of the Tentacle, but it would be the proper sequel, I'd say.









Telltale. That's who I'd trust with it.

-----------------------

Also, speaking of creepy mansions, Sweet Home. How has Capcom not remade that ****? I mean, they're remaking Resident Evil, a heavily influenced game by Sweet Home, for a second time, but they can't remake Sweet Home? Fuuu--!








I wish my comp was strong enough for an emulator. Someone went through all the trouble to translate the game for English players and...fuu--!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Silent Hills is coming out, and it look like either a revamp or a reboot. Not sure. Was Shattered Memories not good? I wanted to play that.
> 
> Love the avatar, by the by. Still my favorite Silent Hill. 2, that is.
> 
> ...


Holy ****! Werewolf: The Last Warrior was like my favorite NES game!:clap


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kiba said:


> Holy ****! Werewolf: The Last Warrior was like my favorite NES game!:clap


Yeah, I remember getting stuck in that game. I beat it, but barely remember. _Do_ remember liking it, though. I had it confused with Altered Beast (another cool game) for the longest time. It's got have little to no redtape, so the license is cheap. Totally should be remade.


----------



## ChillPenguin (Jan 8, 2015)

some sweet games getting a mention here!

like a lot a people i would love a Resi 2+3 Gamecube style remake and would also love a FFVII if it was just the graphics updated

Tomb Raider 2 would have been awesome with the Anniversary engine but thats not gonna happen now sigh

I know theres been loads of 2d remakes but a proper modern 3d take on Probotector/Contra would be great,they could do it similar to Vanquish





Also Rush n Attack




and Battle of Olympus


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't think they can represent the quality of the original games on older systems, 3D Remakes I never really like. I guess making the earlier games in Res 4 style could bring some interest and be decent enough, but something like Infamous 3 with Cole would be nice.

Though any successful graphic upgrade akin to OOT would be neat for a lot of n64 games.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Ristar, dagnabbit.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ChillPenguin said:


> some sweet games getting a mention here!
> 
> like a lot a people i would love a Resi 2+3 Gamecube style remake and would also love a FFVII if it was just the graphics updated
> 
> ...


Ha! I forgot you redcoats call Contra "Probotector."  Sounds like a Terminator porn parody. 

And you're right. Contra is in a great need of a revamp, or reinvention and/or reboot.



Joe said:


> I don't think they can represent the quality of the original games on older systems, 3D Remakes I never really like. I guess making the earlier games in Res 4 style could bring some interest and be decent enough, but something like Infamous 3 with Cole would be nice.
> 
> Though any successful graphic upgrade akin to OOT would be neat for a lot of n64 games.


Like what? Curious. And don't be such a downer. There've been a lot of fun remakes. Some superior to their originals. Like Rygar and Metal Gear Solid, Prince of Persia (PS3) and Maniac Mansion (NES) and other things I can't think of. (Sidenote: I put PoP for the PS3 because that was a remake. Sands of Time was a reinvention.)

Ocarina of Time doesn't need remade. It's fine the way it is. Graphics be damned, it's aged like French barreled wine. I would love a remake of The Legend of Zelda. Like a Tomb Raider: Anniversary type of remake. Use the current engines to remake the classic.



Rixy said:


> Ristar, dagnabbit.


I'm diggin' this choice. Probably a cheap license too.









Since we're on platformers, Pandemonium was so fun, especially the one sequel it got (better graphics and controls. MUCH.). Could launch a remake. Silly fun with a magical girl or a magical jester.





Another platformer that comes to mind is Klonoa. Even if it's just a sequel, it was fun. It's cutsie, but I honestly enjoyed it a bunch.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

forgetmylife said:


>


This game needs a good villain to shatter the world and make things interesting again. Kind of like Kefka in final fantasy 6


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Road Rash. Why has this not got a sequel or remake, I have no idea. It's such a simple yet fun concept.





Loaded/Reloaded. I put slash because they could easily put all the characters in both games, even though there are some same characters in the sequel, in the remake.




Who doesn't want to play as a gun-toting psychopath? Screw Postal. ...ok, maybe Postal'd be a good game remade, as well. Heh.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

This


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Loaded/Reloaded. I put slash because they could easily put all the characters in both games, even though there are some same characters in the sequel, in the remake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Load and Re-load would rock as remakes. Smash TV as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Load and Re-load would rock as remakes. Smash TV as well.


Uh, how about yea!!





I also think Mutant League could work if they made multi sports in one game. Like hockey, football, and adding basketball and/or baseball and/or soccer. It could be pretty cool. I'm not a sports person when it comes to watching, but playing sports can be fun. They could revamp the football and hockey and make a head as the soccer ball or basketball. Baseball? The bats are bones they grow out of their arms or something. It could be great. Doesn't have to be a big extravagant 3D games, just an indie that covers all those sports. You know, up to date 2D, with maybe some minor 3D, and just making a fun game for streaming/XBL/PSN/Steam/PC.

@romeoindespair Yes! Almost posted that, but would've felt like a poser, having never finished it. It's silly and fun, I do remember that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Sonic Adventure 1 & 2.

Make it happen, SEGA.



Rixy said:


> Ristar.


I think a Ristar sequel would be pretty cool.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Like what? Curious. And don't be such a downer. There've been a lot of fun remakes. Some superior to their originals. Like Rygar and Metal Gear Solid, Prince of Persia (PS3) and Maniac Mansion (NES) and other things I can't think of. (Sidenote: I put PoP for the PS3 because that was a remake. Sands of Time was a reinvention.)
> 
> Ocarina of Time doesn't need remade. It's fine the way it is. Graphics be damned, it's aged like French barreled wine. I would love a remake of The Legend of Zelda. Like a Tomb Raider: Anniversary type of remake. Use the current engines to remake the classic.


I mentioned OOT as in the graphic upgrade on the 3ds. They don't look so good on TV (they are playable and still look pretty nice) due to needing older tv's to look better. Also my n64 kept freezing :blush though I'm not sure if it was the game causing it, playing Majora's mask was frustrating with the way save data works. The HD port of Resident Evil is another that looks really nice though I've not played the original.

I should've specified that 2d - 3d game adaptations don't seem to fare as well if picked up years later or at least can't live up to the hype. Almost every popular fps in the 90s seems to get remade, a lot of fighting, double-dragon games don't either. Though I guess the audience is a lot different nowadays so they don't have much chance.

I honestly think I was/am talking out of my nose since impossible hype and issues with production funds for games like Duke Nukem make the games disappointing. But I guess there are plenty of successes too.

I'd like a proper timesplitters remake now I think about it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> Sonic Adventure 1 & 2.
> 
> Make it happen, SEGA.
> 
> I think a Ristar sequel would be pretty cool.


 That's true. Sega did a sequel to Nights Into Dreams called "Nights: Journey into Dreams" 11 years after the first one. Also, that'd be a cool game to remake. Or at least another sequel. I've seen parts of both and they seem fun; interesting concept.



Joe said:


> I mentioned OOT as in the graphic upgrade on the 3ds. They don't look so good on TV (they are playable and still look pretty nice) due to needing older tv's to look better. Also my n64 kept freezing :blush though I'm not sure if it was the game causing it, playing Majora's mask was frustrating with the way save data works. The HD port of Resident Evil is another that looks really nice though I've not played the original.
> 
> I should've specified that 2d - 3d game adaptations don't seem to fare as well if picked up years later or at least can't live up to the hype. Almost every popular fps in the 90s seems to get remade, a lot of fighting, double-dragon games don't either. Though I guess the audience is a lot different nowadays so they don't have much chance.
> 
> ...


Timesplitters: Rewind. It's fan made, and the team who made the original Timesplitters trilogy is giving them the go-ahead b/c their company doesn't want a sequel. Not sure how good it'll be but... Never know. There are tons of great developers without a license.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Timesplitters: Rewind. It's fan made, and the team who made the original Timesplitters trilogy is giving them the go-ahead b/c their company doesn't want a sequel. Not sure how good it'll be but... Never know. There are tons of great developers without a license.


Hope it comes to pc then, have you ever heard of cave story? That's a popular freeware game that was ported to the 3ds in 3D, which I'm not too fond of graphically compared to the original style. Same goes for pokemon, but I think a lot of 2d stylings are timeless.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> Hope it comes to pc then, have you ever heard of cave story? That's a popular freeware game that was ported to the 3ds in 3D, which I'm not too fond of graphically compared to the original style. Same goes for pokemon, but I think a lot of 2d stylings are timeless.


No, but the screenshots I'm looking at look cool.

Bloody frickin' Roar. It needs a sequel reboot or a remake reboot. It's a really strong concept with the Island of Dr. Moreau thing it has going on. Weretiger, were-white tiger, werewolf, werebat, werelion, werelynx, wereleopard, werechameleon, were-evertying. New additions, with some classics. It'd be great. It needs a sequel or reboot so badly.




 I always hated having to fight Alice or Bakuryu the Mole further up the ladder. They were the Eddie Gordo's of those games. Borderline cheats with the way they could juggle you.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Still on the subject of fighting games, how about rebooting a classic MK clone--or should I say MK klone--anyway, Time Killers and it's sorta sequel Bloodstorm getting a big remake.









Then, around the time of MK4/Gold, was Bio F.R.E.A.K.S.




Have no idea what the acronym stands for. Wait...let me Google. "Biological Flying Robotic Enhanced Armored Killing Synthoids." Ah, ok.

I'd throw in Time Slaughter, but it sucked big time. Doesn't deserve a remake, I don't think.




:roll It tried to be Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat, but it only managed to be racially and culturally offensive and with inferior graphics compared to SF and MK.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Weapon lord for Snes/Genesis. That game felt like Conan the Barbarian: the fighting game.

Plus is was pretty bloody and violent for a snes game. Check out the fatalities


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Never heard of that game.

Nor have I heard of this, but looks like a fun (possibly more fun) Legend of Zelda clone?

Crystalis


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Since we're on platformers, Pandemonium was so fun, especially the one sequel it got (better graphics and controls. MUCH.). Could launch a remake. Silly fun with a magical girl or a magical jester.


That game was amazing, so many hours spent playing that as a child. The final boss, that eye with mechanical legs at one point. I still remember the voice haha.

Great game. Probably bias because of nostalgia.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Dae su said:


> That game was amazing, so many hours spent playing that as a child. The final boss, that eye with mechanical legs at one point. I still remember the voice haha.
> 
> Great game. Probably bias because of nostalgia.


Same here on the nostalgia, but it was unique. Like, it had its own merit, imo. The first one is downloadable on PSN $6. They need the second one. That's the really good one. PSN is weird. It'll have the second game but not the first, or it'll skip games in a series. I don't know why they do that. But hopefully the library will start to get fuller and more fulfilling.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Crusader: no remorse/no regret


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grand Prix 4
Syndicate (in the isometric style)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> Syndicate (in the isometric style)


They're working on a new Syndicate game.






Looks good too.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

The original Spyro trilogy!!


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Duke Nukem could use a good reboot.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy. The very first one. Not necessarily a remake, but a modern graphics, game engine with the ability to where you have to name all your characters. Like V, it should have way more classes to choose from, but also a combo system would be great. Your main nemesis should be Chaos, but just a simple little remake of a game that was so simple. It'd be great harkening back to simpler times, while implementing the awesomeness of graphics and storytelling today. The characters would be mostly mute, but you could still have strong story through townsfolk and bad guys. Maybe 2017, marking the 30th Anniversary of the Final Fantasy legacy. 








And no handheld b.s., I'm talking cross-consoles here. I think it'd be smart of Square-Enix. My opinion, of course.



Scrub-Zero said:


> They're working on a new Syndicate game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urban Chaos?! Omg, I loved that game. I swear to gamers everywhere, whoever worked on Urban Chaos had to have influenced the progression of the GTA series with III. Had to've. It was GTA III, but for PS1. Limited sandbox(es), but it played like a weak GTA III. I wonder if it was the same team? Or part of the team that did both.

Also, that game seems interesting. Cyber-Punk 1984...er...2984 or something. Heh.



DannyBoy64 said:


> Duke Nukem could use a good reboot.


Duke Nukem has had two or three(?) reboots and only the first one was good. When he first went 3D on PC and consoles. Then there was another and it dropped off a cliff (Manhattan Project?). And I've heard Forever, the latest, was a tragedy of gaming. It might be that Duke Nukem, as a character, just doesn't work in this era, with the humor towards womanizing and 1-dimensional "I'm a badas$" kind of persona, let alone the budgets for it being a game with good controls have been lacking as well. So... Maybe he just needs to be laid to rest. I loved Duke Nukem 3D and Time to Kill, but...it's just lacking nowadays.

There's this series called Matt Hazard, which is this fourth wall breaking character, who realizes he's a video game character, and goes through all the basic action game scenarios, from criminal underworlds to zombies to militia to other things, and he oddly seemed like a pastiche of Duke Nukem. Thing is, ironically, that game was lacking in the gameplay/controls department as well. It got a sequel that was turned into a side-scrolling adventure called Blood, Bath, and Beyond. But yea, like him, I think Duke needs laid to rest. Maybe way, way down the line. Like, Idk, not this gen of consoles and PC. He's just tired. Let him rest. Bring him back with all the irreverence and fan-service and ultra-violence when it seems appropriate. I know, I know, those three things are a lot of games, but still, his character, very 90s. It's like when Mike Judge tried to bring back Beavis and Butthead to MTV and was cancelled pretty quickly. It just didn't work for this generation. *shrug*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Friday the 13th is getting a remake. Well, more like a reboot.




And a tv series?! I'm excited.

Also, eerily close, but not exactly what I was thinking. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/post-your-game-ideas-1325737/#post1077665202 Could still be fun, though.

Maybe they could remake the Nightmare on Elm Street game, or just make a new one entirely. Dream Warriors style. 








That could be crazy. I could picture it like Remember Me, but dream world and against Freddy and his imagination.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

up
Secret Of Mana, with updated graphics but still mostly 2D. Just some 3D effects in the mix would be enough. Co-op mode was fun.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> up
> Secret Of Mana, with updated graphics but still mostly 2D. Just some 3D effects in the mix would be enough. Co-op mode was fun.


Also updated dialogue.

There's text. That's all I can say about it as an adult.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

The original zelda . Maybe for the 360 would be great!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The witcher (1), The Longest Journey and The Dracula Triology. Onøy played Dracula for around 5 minutes, because i had a big problem with the graphic there.

It would be amazing to see all these games one day with much nicer graphics.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I played Mario party 10 for the first time yesterday. Pitiful. Make it again and don't **** it up this time!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country!!!! classic game


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mxx1 said:


> *The witcher (1)*, The Longest Journey and The Dracula Triology. Onøy played Dracula for around 5 minutes, because i had a big problem with the graphic there.
> 
> It would be amazing to see all these games one day with much nicer graphics.


I'm playing through this now and nah, not yet.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Theme Hospital


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I still really like Zelda: OoT in all it's 64 bit glory, but I just think it would be fun to see what it would be like with updated graphics and non-cartridge audio, like with a full orchestra. Also with no ratings restrictions, the Shadow Temple would be creepy as hell.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm playing through this now and nah, not yet.


The graphic for " The Witcher" isn't very bad, but i don't know i just think the game would be even greater if it looked a little nicer


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Red Dead Redemption Remastered.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mxx1 said:


> The graphic for " The Witcher" isn't very bad, but i don't know i just think the game would be even greater if it looked a little nicer


It's the ****ty combat they'd need to work on, not the graphics if you ask me. It took them 3 games to not even get it right. Witcher 3's combat is more fluid than 1, but not by much.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Kind Of said:


> Also updated dialogue.
> 
> There's text. That's all I can say about it as an adult.


summon your inner child 


joked35 said:


> I played Mario party 10 for the first time yesterday. Pitiful. Make it again and don't **** it up this time!


Lol


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I tried System Shock 2 who is said to be a classic and it sure seemed interesting, but the graphics made my eyes bleed. And i'm not even demanding on graphics usually. But old 3D games really don't age well.


Also Age of Empires 2 with a modern graphic engine would be fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> I tried System Shock 2 who is said to be a classic and it sure seemed interesting, but the graphics made my eyes bleed. And i'm not even demanding on graphics usually. But old 3D games really don't age well.


The vanilla game is definitely ugly. but it's not as bad with the Rebirth and shock texture update mods though.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

starsfire said:


> The original zelda . Maybe for the 360 would be great!


Totally 


CWe said:


> Donkey Kong Country!!!! classic game


Played it recently lol. With the graphics of the latest DK games would be great.


Scrub-Zero said:


> The vanilla game is definitely ugly. but it's not as bad with the Rebirth and shock texture update mods though.


Ok i may try them then


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> summon your inner child


My inner child got a marble stuck in her nose once.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Legacy of Kain  I mean the first episode, Blood Omen.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Parasite Eve 1 and 2. Underrated.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Eternal Champions from the Sega Genesis. I always thought that game had such a cool storyline, and the characters had a lot of depth and really interesting bio's. Not to mention the game had an awesome soundtrack. So many things were wrong with it though; your opponent would had an infinite special move bar whereas yours depleted rapidly, the final boss was excessively long, finishing moves were obscenely hard to execute, the game was ridiculously difficult to beat.....I'd love to see it rebooted and given a Killer Instinct style makeover.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

thedevilsblood said:


> Legacy of Kain  I mean the first episode, Blood Omen.


I agree with that. Though I'd prefer Square-Enix to make a 6th LoK game instead.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Streets of Rage! Total reboot needed. 

Vigilante 8! Not as strong as Twisted Metal quantity of quality, but still fun.

Strider majorly needs a reboot. Hopefully in the styling of Strider 2.

Though I've never played them, I was about to put Clock Tower, but apparently it's getting a new game soon. December release.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bloody Roar. Great concept. Needs a good ol'boot.


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

uh. bomberman (n64).


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Bloody Roar. Great concept. Needs a good ol'boot.


Haha i had forgotten about that game. I always played the tiger dude.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was going to say Resident evil 2, but they're already working on it 



thedevilsblood said:


> Legacy of Kain  I mean the first episode, Blood Omen.


I would love a Blood Omen remake. I still play through the ps game once in a while. I love the games after with Raziel, but blood omen will always be my favorite. Not that many real horror rpgs out there.



JustThisGuy said:


> Strider majorly needs a reboot. Hopefully in the styling of Strider 2.


A pretty cool Strider game came out recently.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

beginning said:


> uh. bomberman (n64).


That's a good one.



thedevilsblood said:


> Haha i had forgotten about that game. I always played the tiger dude.


I was always Yugo the wolf or Bachiryu the mole (Spelling?).



Scrub-Zero said:


> I was going to say Resident evil 2, but they're already working on it
> 
> I would love a Blood Omen remake. I still play through the ps game once in a while. I love the games after with Raziel, but blood omen will always be my favorite. Not that many real horror rpgs out there.
> 
> A pretty cool Strider game came out recently.


I didn't know that. Cool.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadow of Memories (Destiny)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Drunky said:


> Shadow of Memories (Destiny)


I've heard this is good. This is one of those games that I've almost played like half a dozen times, but didn't buy it. Too bad. I feel I missed out.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I would love a Blood Omen remake. I still play through the ps game once in a while. I love the games after with Raziel, but blood omen will always be my favorite. Not that many real horror rpgs out there.


It was a pretty unique game and the atmosphere was great, it was kinda buggy and ugly though even compared to the games of the same era. A graphic overhaul would be nice, but with the same traditional rpg view, not 3rd person.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Clock Tower
Haunting Ground
Onimusha


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Clock Tower
> Haunting Ground
> Onimusha


I almost put Clock Tower, but they're still cranking them out.
Onimusha Warlords seems too soon, imo.
Haunting Ground... I can't remember that game. Link a vid?


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Lylat Wars!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think we need to get rid of all games and start over with the current technology. When you've got such a long history of so many sucky games that were only successful because they were popular, they just tend to keep making more suck and the DNA deteriorates with each clone.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I almost put Clock Tower, but they're still cranking them out.
> Onimusha Warlords seems too soon, imo.
> Haunting Ground... I can't remember that game. Link a vid?


What...? I didn't know they still make Clock Tower.

Onimusha Warlords is one of the best game I ever played. I'm hoping there will be a remake. Don't think it's too soon.

Haunting ground is a ps2 game. Survival horror style game. Don't judge the game based on the trailer though. The trailer is trash.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

jim11 said:


> What...? I didn't know they still make Clock Tower.
> 
> Onimusha Warlords is one of the best game I ever played. I'm hoping there will be a remake. Don't think it's too soon.
> 
> Haunting ground is a ps2 game. Survival horror style game. Don't judge the game based on the trailer though. The trailer is trash.


That looks cool. You should find my 'video games that should be movies/tv shows' thread and put Haunting Ground.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> That looks cool. You should find my 'video games that should be movies/tv shows' thread and put Haunting Ground.


Will do.

Wow...it looks cooler running on 1080p:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Will do.
> 
> Wow...it looks cooler running on 1080p:


Yeah, it does. Looks like a Clock Tower sequel or spinoff. Spiritual successor or something.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Bloody Roar. Great concept. Needs a good ol'boot.


I heard there was a rumor that a Bloody Roar 5 was planned but Hudson went out of business before it could be made.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cronos said:


> I heard there was a rumor that a Bloody Roar 5 was planned but Hudson went out of business before it could be made.


That makes me sad inside. Hopefully the license gets picked up and continued or rebooted.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I've heard this is good. This is one of those games that I've almost played like half a dozen times, but didn't buy it. Too bad. I feel I missed out.


It's really good, it's pretty cool to travel back in time but to the same location and seeing it look all different. You should give it a try


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Drunky said:


> It's really good, it's pretty cool to travel back in time but to the same location and seeing it look all different. You should give it a try


 That's what I remember from it. Silent Hill/Clock Tower mixed with Chrono Trigger/Cross.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> It was a pretty unique game and the atmosphere was great, it was kinda buggy and ugly though even compared to the games of the same era. A graphic overhaul would be nice, but with the same traditional rpg view, not 3rd person.


Definitely in top down view like the original. When you look at the graphics of games like Grim Dawn or Diablo 3(the darker areas) you know they have the technology to make great top down games. I guess the 3rd and first person are always more popular though so they always go that route.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Morrowind.

It's the best elder scrolls game, but a lot of people don't play it due to graphics and some awkward mechanics.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I might have said these, but I'm not going back pages:

Wizards & Warriors.
Buck O'Hare
Athena


----------

